# asus a8n-sli help



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok yall needing some help..... so i have the asus a8n-sli deluxe and well im not getting crap for overclocking... i attend itt-tech and i talked to my professor about it and well even he is stumped.... HELP ME OUT!!! i dont wanna have to get another motherboard... :shadedshu


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi there. I have a motherboard that is much the same as yours (ASUS A8N-SLI Premium), & the thread where Ketxxx, POGE, & Tatty One helped me get WELL over 2800mhz is here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14546

* That should be of some assistance to you, because they are just about the SAME mobo (mine just has a few more "bells & whistles" is all vs. yours)... & should serve as an example of what to do to get more from your machine.

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

firstly make sure your board has the latest bios, and secondly make sure any auto overclocking options in the bios are set to manual or disabled.


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok well for some odd reason my bios is different....the multipiler only goes to ten... i have a gig kit of ballistix 400 mhz ram and when i over clock it drops the ram to 266mhz.... i have a venice core which can be oced to over 3ghz....my venice is oced to 2.7ghz but i cant go higher.... i have an asus silent square that keeps my oced cpu at 39c idle and 43c under load...i have much higher room for ocing but im locked by the board... what i need to know is why my bios doesn;t look like everyone elses....remember i have the highest bios available


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

KETXXX.....WHAT UP????? still using my quote eh


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

for starters,  a multiplier going up to 10 is correct as you have a 3200+ venice, 10x200 = 2000  the A64 CPUs are only unlocked downward, not up  as for the ram speed changing, its annoying and exactly why i stopped using an asus a8n sli dlx. in fact it only got used for about a week  if you can post some screenshots of all your bios options ill see what ican come up with.

and yea, i still got that quote


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

dude i dont know how to post screen shots...show me how and i will


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

hell i dont even know how to take screen shots


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

lol u have to use a digital camera to get bios screenshots


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

hahaha ok i got a cam on my phone i'll reboot and post


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

get to it man


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok dude pix are small as hell with camera phone... my sis has a digi camera but i cant get to it right now....


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL!

*WARNING:*  "Mad Scientists" @ work...









* Just busting your balls guys... in one of those moods today!

APK

P.S.=> Good luck on this blixxx, he's one of the RIGHT guys to have helping you on this quest for higher speed... apk


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

right....lol....thats what it tAKES TO BE AN OCER.... you gotta be a mad scientist.... and dude you should have the exact bios that i do other than sli options you should be able to help me


----------



## Judas (Oct 1, 2006)

Newest bios
ASUS A8N-SLI DELUXE ACPI BIOS           Revision 1017-004


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

yep same as i.... does you ram drop in mhz when you overclock?


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> right....lol....thats what it tAKES TO BE AN OCER.... you gotta be a mad scientist.... and dude you should have the exact bios that i do other than sli options you should be able to help me



Sure, ok... why not?



What do you want: CPU-z screenshots, BIOS information on memory speed, & CPU o/c stuff??

Let me know, because I can nail that for you... n/p, & "lickety split, no shit" fast.

* You're right... might as well assist here also, since we have the same machine mobo-wise!

APK

P.S.=> I'm NOT running @ my true "max" here (which can go WAY high for just general websurfing etc., & around 2815mhz for benchmarking), because I kicked it down a notch!

(All because only 1 program was having a problem here, oddly, a benchmark in ScienceMark 2.0, which is a GREAT stability test imo as well as a benchmark)... 

However, RIGHT NOW? 

I am @ JUST ABOUT 2800mhz even (2797mhz, & 199.7 of 200 DDR-400 speed as well, very tight, almost perfect balance, on "ordinary/non-overclocker ready" high-end RAM).

System is stable here as well @ that rate also... just letting you know! apk


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

bios screen shots would help........ that way i can compare


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> bios screen shots would help........ that way i can compare



I get CRAPPY BIOS screens via photographs man, we tried that in my overclocking thread... BUT, I can just write down the areas you wish to see, & type them in here if you like!

Let me know!

(Tell me the specific sections in the BIOS you want info. from, since we have the same mobo, & I'll reboot & nab it...)

*FOR STARTERS, THIS IS MY CPU-z 1.36 CPU INFO. 2797mhz:*






*FOR STARTERS, THIS IS MY CPU-z 1.36 MEMORY INFO. 199.7 of 200:*








APK


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

how the hell do you take screen shots though????


----------



## Judas (Oct 1, 2006)

ctrl +print screen (next to f12)  then use paint program


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

in windows? just press the "prtscr" key. open up paint and edit>past viola! 

ed- the way judas said too, my way = if u need to screen cap the whole screen, judas way = if u need to screen cap just one window


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok cpu-z screen shots


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

Blixxx1981: Once you get the needed info. onscreen here, in sections of the BIOS you want info. from?

I will type in the settings I use here, & Ketxxx can take you farther than I went, this is certain (@ least where I am @ now)

See imo... my RAM settings might be able to be a BIT better, via "loosening" some of the timings, but... I like them "tight"!

(It helps on memory based testing or stuff like Super-Pi from what I understand, & imo @ least (which is NOWHERE near the experience Ketxxx has in that area)? Tight means 'close to oem spec DDR-400 max normal speed' etc.)

When I go different in say, Cycle Time (Tras) from the CPU-z 1.36 memory info. screen I posted last page (along w/ CPU info from it)? 

I am PRETTY SURE can do better... Heck - I KNOW I CAN! 

I've had this up to 2815mhz, & was pretty solid for most ALL things, except ScienceMark 2.0... & even SHOWED A 201.9/200 on the memory stuff too @ that rate.

I think I am NOT 'pushing that' as far as I can, but it works, as-is now, very stable, so I am NOT complaining.

My RAM? Blows by comparison to what some of these guys have available to them & what they use... @ least for o/c'ing!

ANYHOW - get me the BIOS settings you want info. for? And, I'll reboot & write them down, what they are here, & let you know them too!

APK


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

why arent the pix loading


----------



## Judas (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> why arent the pix loading



here>>>>>http://www.techpowerup.org/upload.php


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> why arent the pix loading



When you INITIALLY make your post? In the UPPER RIGHT HAND SIDE of the thread starting page? Right underneath the Logged in as (insert your name here)??

You will see a Quick image upload entry field... use the CHOOSE button to the right of it to upload the image to the hosting provider for it which W1zzard (our host here) provides, & once it shows "IMG" tags around it? Hit the CONTINUE button, OR UPLOAD button.

Format MAY matter... I use JPG!

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

i believe this is your bios sir, with the relevent screens


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

did this work?


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah thats them but i've been told i should have more options then what is there


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> i believe this is your bios sir, with the relevent screens



Yup, that's it... or, DAMN close!

(Operating on "memory alone" here, but iirc, that's what MINE looks like, or close enough to fool me)

APK

P.S.=> Still, it may be BEST to wait out HIS specific screenies... I *think* mine's @ the very last/latest update to this mobo's BIOS (I've recently been/went on a 'binge' updating BIOS & FIRMWARES + drivers here, for my mobo & Promise Caching disk controller, etc. so this SHOULD be correct)... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

yes  unless u have real crappy ballistix, u can turn CPC on in the bios


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> yeah thats them but i've been told i should have more options then what is there



So have I... things like "dividers" & such, not the same as other mobo makers have & BIOS' etc.

(BUT, you can STILL "get the job done" via my settings & have Ketxxx & others here take you even farther...)

Much of it depends on your RAM, + voltages you use too!

(stability via increase of it on RAM & CPU, but... there is limits here)

IIRC, my mobo @ least, very close to yours? 

Goes on the CPU for instance, only up to 1.55v iirc... others can go higher!

(Dangerously so iirc, so if yours DOES go higher? You have to listen to these guys on HOW FAR to push it w/out harming your system!)

APK

P.S.=> Ketxxx, on a 'side-note': I'll FINALLY be asking you about better RAM, pretty soon... my car had to have a valve job & timing chain replacement done, & that set me back a PRETTY PENNY, so the RAM? It had to wait... but, will be contacting you, soon, via PM on it... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

lol ok np m8. just drop me a pm when your ready.


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok i got bios ram pix for ya...beofer and after ocing


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

on the right is before oc and the left is after...ocing to 2.66 ghz... and i dont have the option of setting each indavidual timings to auto only the ram it self


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> on the right is before oc and the left is after...ocing to 2.66 ghz... and i dont have the option of setting each indavidual timings to auto only the ram it self



Ok, cool... brb, with the settings for each I use (& sorry for delay - had to take care of things here in the "real world" & all that).

* Give me a few minutes to write down the categories from the screenshots, & then to reboot & get the ones I use...

APK

P.S.=> Do you want CPU stuff too? I see the RAM config. there, & already I can tell you SOME of what will change (like 1t/2t @ bottom, 1t is best/better)... & I use a 333mhz DDR-333 speed (even though my RAM is DDR-400 type, I get CLOSE to its 200mhz anyways @ 197.9), + 11x CPU multiplier... 

But, enough of that! Get me CPU screens from your BIOS also please, thanks, & once I have that?

I'll write it ALL down & send it YOUR way here, typed by setting(s) & by category (CPU screens, vs. RAM screens)! apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

timing mode: manual (leave it on manual)
memclk: 200mhz
cas: 2.5
tras: 8
trcd: 3
trp: 3
trc: 12
trfc: 12
trwt: 3
mem timing: 1t

save and exit.


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

got it to 2.7 again and got pix of cpu info


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

dont overclock yet. u have to find best stable ddr400 frequencies before getting into that. its rule number 1, work from a stable base  so give those timings a shot i posted


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok brb


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> got it to 2.7 again and got pix of cpu info



Excellent... I will reboot now, write the settings down for BOTH the CPU section & DRAM config., & get back here with what I use for your reference!

APK


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok used the settings you gave and the cpu is at stock


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> ok used the settings you gave and the cpu is at stock



You're probably "BEST SERVED" by letting Ketxxx walk you thru ALL of this, imo @ least!

(As you have a diff. CPU than I do, & probably diff. RAM as well (Corsair stock DDR-400 DDR I RAM here))

Still, per your request, what I put out MAY be of use for reference somewhat to you.



* BRB, rebooting!

APK

P.S.=> Got a BIT 'caught up' in responding to other posts here I am involved in, sorry... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> ok used the settings you gave and the cpu is at stock



have the timings "stuck"? you can check if they have with cpu-z


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

yes they have.... but why did you have me set it to 200 when the ram is 400?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

200MHz in BIOS is DDR400, as 200MHz is double-pumped, it uses the rising and falling edges of the clock, so 200MHz*2 is 400MHz, which equates to DDR400. 

google and download everest home v2.2 as well, it will help out a lot.


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

oh see i did not know that....so when its set to 266 im running 532?....


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

dude post the link for that everest thing the link on the website doesn't work


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

ok 2 secs

ed: there ya go http://www.msfn.org/comments.php?shownews=14074


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok i got it...so now what do i do for the overclocking?


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

*MY BIOS INFORMATION (same mobo nearly, ASUS A8N-SLI PREMIUM)*

*"JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION" (CPU Configuration):*


*CPU Frequency*= 254

*PCI-Express Clock*= 102

*DDR Voltage*= 2.6V (stock/oem via AUTO in my BIOS)

*Chipset Voltage*= 1.65V

*H/T Voltage*= 1.25V

*CPU Multiplier*= 11x

*CPU Voltage*= same as yours, 1.500V

*PCI Clock Speed*= AUTO

* WITH USING AN H/T MULTIPLIER OF 4x...

*DRAM CONFIGURATION" (RAM Configuration):*


*TCL*= 2

*Tras*= 5T

*Trcd*= 3T

*Trp*= 3T

*Trc*= 10T

*Trfc*= 13T

*Trwt*= 2T

*Twr*= 2T

*1/2T*= 1T



* There you go: H/T FREQUENCY = 4x (as noted above also)...

APK

P.S.=> See my signature for my CPU type (AMD Athlon64 x² 4800+), & my RAM is stock/oem (regular non-overclocker ready) DDR-400 by Corsair (for model, see my screenshots on the last page from CPU-z 1.36, 2nd/bottom photo, RAM INFO.) if you need more... apk


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

damn the everest thing is cool....it even tells you the temp of your gpu....my video card is at 63c


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

man there has got to be a faster way for us to comunicate


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

do u have msn?


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981@msn.com


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> *"JUMPER FREE CONFIGURATION" (CPU Configuration):*
> 
> 
> *CPU Frequency*= 254
> ...




2.3v is very low for DDR, but for DDR2 its starting to get on the mid-high side. moninal DDR voltage = 2.6v while nominal DDR2 voltage is 1.8 -1.9v.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

blixx1981 said:


> blixx1981@msn.com



added


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> 2.3v is very low for DDR, but for DDR2 its starting to get on the mid-high side. moninal DDR voltage = 2.6v while nominal DDR2 voltage is 1.8 -1.9v.



Whoa!

Ok, you've got my attention on this one: Am I set WAY too low on my voltages then?



* TIA! & glad you caught that from me above & replied...

APK

P.S.=> I may have just written it down wrong is all, 1.6... this is possible, but still - would like feedback, so I check it @ my next reboot (whenever THAT is, lol... Windows Server 2003 fully patched stays up forever)... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Ok, you've got my attention on this one: Am I set WAY too low on my voltages then?
> 
> ...



your voltages are very low if they are 2.3v and its DDR your using not DDR2 yeah


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 1, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> your voltages are very low if they are 2.3v and its DDR your using not DDR2 yeah



Ok, I'll have to double-check on this type of Corsair DDR then (per CPU-z 1.36 feedback):









* That ought to tell me, from Corsair themselves hopefully, what the upper limits & correct ranges for my DDR Ram Type voltages are, from them directly (the oem)...

APK

P.S.=> Probably going to be a PAIN in the you-know-what, ferreting this out though... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 2, 2006)

Blixxx1981: 

How far of an overclock did you manage, & what is your RAM "efficiency/tightness vs. looseness" rating (CPU-z 1.36 screenshots can show us this)...?



* Good luck in any event/on any account!

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 2, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Blixxx1981:
> 
> How far of an overclock did you manage, & what is your RAM "efficiency/tightness vs. looseness" rating (CPU-z 1.36 screenshots can show us this)...?
> 
> ...



As far as im aware hes currently at 1:1 with his CPU @ 2.8GHz, mem timings of 3-3-3-8 2T, the ballistix just cant handle 1T for crap.

Next I'll see if he wants to use a 333 divider and maybe get his CPU back up to 3GHz.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> As far as im aware hes currently at 1:1 with his CPU @ 2.8GHz, mem timings of 3-3-3-8 2T, the ballistix just cant handle 1T for crap.
> 
> Next I'll see if he wants to use a 333 divider and maybe get his CPU back up to 3GHz.



Cool, & sounds pretty damn good as a result!



* And, by the way? I did write that voltage down wrong: I have it set on my Corsair memory (part # in photo above) as AUTO (which is default 2.6V, & won't go higher - I tried it when yourself, Tatty One, & POGE did my o/c)...

APK


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ahh thats a shame, thought u might have some significant OC headroom in those sticks for a moment


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> Ahh thats a shame, thought u might have some significant OC headroom in those sticks for a moment



Yea, so did I, lol... oh well!

(I have to edit my reply regarding the settings I use, that was the ONLY one that was 'off')



* The "moment's" coming when I ask you about RAM types I have been looking @ for a 'tiny upgrade' to this machine (& then, I can toss these RAM sticks into my 2nd rig, so it has 1gb online instead of 512mb (SQLServer 2005/IIS 6.x machine))...

APK

P.S.=> Paying off the bill for my automobile repair is what's holding me back... soon though! apk


----------



## blixx1981 (Oct 2, 2006)

man i have to work today.... i dont have the time to attempt the 3ghz....


----------

